# 7 December 1941



## Polar Bear (Dec 7, 2006)

Never Forget

http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/events/wwii-pac/pearlhbr/pearlhbr.htm


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 7, 2006)

Never Forget.

A Day that will live in Infamy.

LL


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 7, 2006)

May they rest in peace.

Unfortunately, people today don't give it too much thought. 

In fifty years, it'll be the same way with Sept. 11.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 7, 2006)

Ex3 said:


> May they rest in peace.
> 
> Unfortunately, people today don't give it too much thought.
> 
> In fifty years, it'll be the same way with Sept. 11.


 
Unfortunately, I've already been asked once why I'm wearing a flag pin this morning...   

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 7, 2006)

Lest we forget...

RIP to all who died.


----------



## pardus (Dec 7, 2006)

We Will Remember Them...


----------

